# (UK) Paramedic attacked, AT HIS STATION!!



## imurphy (Mar 21, 2009)

A paramedic has been attacked after he disturbed thieves trying to steal drugs from an ambulance station.

The paramedic was hit over the head with a fire extinguisher, punched and kicked during the burglary at Pinner Ambulance Station, Harrow.

Police are now searching for four men in connection with the assault which happened at approximately 1:30am on Saturday (14 March).

The staff member, who is a team leader at the station, does not wish to be named. He said: “I was on my break at the station and as I walked into the garage four men sprung up from behind one of the cars and just came at me.

“They ran straight at me, throwing punches and kicking me as I tried to fend them off. Then I felt an almighty thump on the back of my head from a fire extinguisher. I was dazed and was stumbling around which gave the men the chance to run away.

“The whole thing lasted not more than two minutes, it was all over before I knew it.

“Afterwards, I was fuming. Then I found a slash on my forearm and saw the slit through my shirt with a wound on my stomach – it transpired later that a knife with blood on it was found outside the station – I realised then how lucky I had been.

“When you are at your ambulance station you just don’t expect anything like this to happen. I’ve been doing this job for 19 years and have never been assaulted like this.”

Following the attack the paramedic was taken to Northwick Park hospital for a check-up.

Ambulance Operations Manager for Pinner Sean Brinicombe said: “We are doing everything we can to support him through this and to aid the police in pursuing a prosecution.

“I am shocked that people would sink so low as to steal from an ambulance station and attack a paramedic in the process.

“Thankfully he is okay, but this incident could have been a lot worse. Our staff shouldn’t have to work in fear of attack, especially from the very community they are trying to serve.”

From Tom Reynold's Blog


----------



## firecoins (Mar 21, 2009)

we lock our ambulances while on jobs when not in it due people trying to steal drugs.


----------



## imurphy (Mar 21, 2009)

So do we, but this was actually at his station! Not cool!!


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 21, 2009)

imurphy said:


> So do we, but this was actually at his station! Not cool!!



This has happened several times in the states. Some of you may remember the female medic in Oklahoma that was stabbed numerous times in the abdomen (and left for dead in the bay) while at her base. She now lives in Canada and is out of EMS now.


----------



## reaper (Mar 21, 2009)

Hell, if they want the drugs, all they have to do is ask. I will give them all of them, plus a tourniquet and a syringe!

I am not fighting to protect property that is replaceable.


----------



## mikie (Mar 21, 2009)

reaper said:


> Hell, if they want the drugs, all they have to do is ask. I will give them all of them, plus a tourniquet and a syringe!
> 
> I am not fighting to protect property that is replaceable.



Switch the narcotics or w/e drug they're after with narcan; I'm sure they'd love that.


----------



## imurphy (Mar 21, 2009)

reaper said:


> Hell, if they want the drugs, all they have to do is ask. I will give them all of them, plus a tourniquet and a syringe!
> 
> I am not fighting to protect property that is replaceable.



Ha! Someone comes to my rig with a knife or a gun, I'm not just giving them the box, I'll tell them what's best!! I'm not paid enough to get knifed!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 22, 2009)

firecoins said:


> we lock our ambulances while on jobs when not in it due people trying to steal drugs.


Oh, that's a great idea.  Lock up your drugs, but not your person.  Leave the doors unlocked while you are in it because you are somehow not worth as much as $3 dollars worth of morphine.  Yeah, that's real smart.


----------



## FutureParamedic609 (Mar 25, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Oh, that's a great idea.  Lock up your drugs, but not your person.  Leave the doors unlocked while you are in it because you are somehow not worth as much as $3 dollars worth of morphine.  Yeah, that's real smart.



Even if I was in it I wouldn't leave the doors unlocked. That's just asking for trouble still.... Plus, firecoins said they lock the ambu. when they're not in it  

That's quite scary tho. 
First time I've heard about that happening....but it probably doesn't happen much in my state? not sure. 

Emily


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 25, 2009)

Just more evidence of the massive prescription painkiller abuse pandemic that's just starting to bubble to the surface.


----------



## DavethetrainWreck (Mar 31, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Ha! Someone comes to my rig with a knife or a gun, I'm not just giving them the box, I'll tell them what's best!! I'm not paid enough to get knifed!



I'm a BLS provider on a BLS unit. The strongest thing we got is oral glucose which might give a hell of a sugar rush. So I'll just redirect them to the ALS station one town over and warn them they have a security system.


----------

